# need help on croakers



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

i would like to know where i could catch croakers for bait somewhere around the pensacola area


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Hot Spots Bait and Tackle in Gulf Breeze.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

How'd I get beat to this?


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

> *JoeZ (3/8/2009)*How'd I get beat to this?


You were to busy trying to sell some poor soul some steaks, er stain remover there varmint killer!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice beard T.

You're getting a Ranger Ghost with a broken trim tab soon. 

Fix it so I can go fishing.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Bring it on, while I have room!!


----------



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

does anyone know where i could catch croakers


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

you can net them by most jetties like at the boat launch on the gb side of 3 mile walk the sea wall and you should see thousands mostly 2-3in though


----------



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

thanks


----------



## dive&fish (Dec 30, 2008)

I have been catching a few around the Garcon Point Bridge.

Don't know where you might castnet them though.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

The mouth to poly isles canals.


----------



## Drake1115 (Feb 18, 2009)

Three mile bridge just north of the channel is loaded up with croakers. Went out the other day and caught 15 or so in just a few minutes.


----------

